# Minimalist sketch



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

A sketch I made over the last two days, inspired by the music from the A.I. Artificial Intelligence film (and so "minimalism" I guess!).


__
https://soundcloud.com/thomas-kobialka%2Fminimalist-sketch

Please have a listen and post your feedback!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It's great. Very atmospheric and professional. You were thinking about every detail. Seductive piece of music.


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree. I'll look forward to hearing more of your work, TP.


----------

